# Assault-weapon ban sought for Michigan



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Assault-weapon ban sought for Michigan

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/weapons8e_20040908.htm

September 8, 2004 

Since it is unlikely that Congress will take action to stop the expiration of a federal ban on assault weapons by the Monday deadline, some Michigan lawmakers are hoping to institute a similar ban in Michigan. 

State Sen. Gilda Jacobs, D-Huntington Woods, and state Rep. Bill McConico, D-Detroit, plan to introduce bills this week that will ban on assault weapons in the state.

On Tuesday, however, Jacobs said that she has low expectations that the Michigan Legislature will act on the bill this year. The plan was well-received by Detroit Police Chief Ella Bully-Cummings. 

"I'm in total support of any legislation that will take these weapons off the street," Bully-Cummings said. 

"These are weapons of war, and that's where they should be -- not in the community." 

And then right beside this article is this:

Gun makers hope to profit if ban on assault weapons ends

http://www.freep.com/news/nw/gun8e_20040908.htm

September 8, 2004 

WASHINGTON -- With the federal ban on assault weapons set to expire Monday, gun manufacturers are marketing military-style firearms and are ready to sell them as soon as next Tuesday, a consumer group said. 

"The gun industry is chomping at the bit for the ban to expire," Susan Peschin, firearms project director at the Consumer Federation of America, said Tuesday. The CFA is a nonprofit association of 300 consumer groups that released the study.

The CFA interviewed gun-industry experts and marketing representatives and surveyed manufacturers' catalogs and Web sites. 

For example, ArmaLite Inc., a gun manufacturer in Geneseo, Ill., is advertising a program that offers consumers attachments to convert their firearms to pre-ban configurations, with shipping available next Tuesday. 

"The program offers customers a way to avoid the risk of delay, yet also have the benefits of a change in law," the company says on its Web site. 

The 1994 law, signed by then-President Bill Clinton, bans 19 types of assault weapons but includes a clause that says it will automatically expire in 10 years if Congress does not renew it. 

President George W. Bush has said he supports the ban, but attempts to extend it in Congress have failed.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

funny i never thought a flash hider or bayonet lug would make my post ban AR a more dangerous military weapon. boy children would drop dead at the sight of a flash hider i guess.

i guess this means now i can buy a bazooka and a full auto uzi right?  according to some of these lame news reports i will be able to.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Wonder what the "ban" would include? Are they talking specific guns or does it also include magazines?
Its amazing how these "officals" and representatives are so ignorant when the issue of guns comes up. 
Think its time to call our reps and state our opinion!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Lets enforce exisiting laws and put the people that use firearms for something outside of their intended use away! 

This craziness about denying the law abiding citizens has got to stop. Nothing can be done in Detroit (or any other city) without teaching values, ethics, firearm safety, and proper techniques. There is a generation of people out there that are severely deficient in those areas. Curbing gun ownership will not alleviate the problem!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Wonder what the "ban" would include?


Don't worry, probably only guns that shoot bullets :lol: 

Neal


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The state of Detroit. 

They want to disarm the law abiding because they can't control the criminals. I am sure the criminals will turn in there assult weapons


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I love listening to these so called educated police chiefs from around the country saying our streets will _again_ be litered with these weapons.... What? Newsflash, but these weapons are on the street and are not illegal to own! They are just illegal to manufacture with certain "Accessories". I can buy an AR16 or and AK47 today just like I could in 1993. I can also have as many 30 rd magazines delivered to my door step in a few days if I so choose. There are plenty of pre ban high capacity mags on the market...even Cabela's sells them. 
This law was nothing more than a feel good law that had little effect on anybody other than law abiding gun owners.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Ah, so THAT'S why Detroit became such a hellhole. All those assault rifles. :lol:


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> Ah, so THAT'S why Detroit became such a hellhole. All those assault rifles. :lol:


Of course. Look at how many violent crimes are committed with bayonets and grenade launcher attachments. :yikes:  

Seriously, I wish there were statistics available on how often "assault weapons" are used in crimes. FBI statistics only break it down into the general categories of handguns, rifles, shotguns, and "other guns". 

Other than the D.C. "sniper" attacks (which could have just as easily been committed using a Savage bolt action) I cannot recall the last time an otherwise legally possessed "assault weapon" was used to commit a crime.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Crawfish said:


> Of course. Look at how many violent crimes are committed with bayonets and grenade launcher attachments. :yikes:
> 
> Seriously, I wish there were statistics available on how often "assault weapons" are used in crimes. FBI statistics only break it down into the general categories of handguns, rifles, shotguns, and "other guns".



Or look at home many violent crimes are comitted with machine guns. Despite what TV shows would have us believe, crimes comitted with machine guns are very rare (and crimes comitted with lawfully purchased machine guns, under the NFA, are non-existent). 

Ihave seen several studies on how many crimes are comitted with "assault weapons." The numbers range from less than 1% to up to 4%, which is still pretty low.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

The problem is that since "assault" weapons used are nothing more than a look alike, they're now going after more that that in Congress. Notice John Kerry our own Senator Levin are trying to take away any semiauto rifle or shotgun. Notice the tile: Title: "A bill to reauthorize the assault weapons ban, and for other purposes." Now read the other purposes.


> Amends the Public Safety and Recreational Firearms Use Protection Act to repeal the sunset provision for the assault weapons ban. Modifies exemptions from the ban to: (1) retain the exemption of any firearm that is manually operated by bolt, pump, level, or slide action, that has been rendered permanently inoperable, or that is an antique firearm; and (2) remove the exemption of specified firearms, or replicas or duplicates, as manufactured on October 1, 1993, any semiautomatic rifle that cannot accept a detachable magazine that holds more than five rounds, and any semiautomatic shotgun that cannot hold more than five rounds in a fixed or detachable magazine.


You will notice this would be permanent.
(1) retains exemption of basic inoperable "clubs" and antiques (which can then be decided on what's an antique).
(2) is a little tricky to read at first. Exemption from the bill is removed, (which means they are now "asault weapons", and banned) ALL SEMIAUTOMATIC RIFLES THAT CANNOT ACCEPT A DETACHABLE MAGAZINE THAT HOLDS MORE THAN 5 ROUNDS, AND ALL SEMIAUTOMATIC SHOTGUNS THAT CANNOT HOLD MORE THAN FIVE ROUNDS IN A FIXED OR DETACHABLE MAGAZINE.
It's a confusing way of putting exemption in the same sentence with what is now banned. Every semiauto rifle and shotgun would now be banned. Period. Your Remington 742 or 7400 with 4 round clip, gone. Your Marlin 60 or Ruger 10/22, gone. Your Remington 1100 or Browning A-5, gone. These people have said they were going after guns that didn't have any "sporting purpose". Every gun I listed above doesn't have a "sporting purpose"? People with their heads in the sand still say "it will never happen" Well, welcome to never - never land. It's here. 
S1431 
H2038


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Fox2 reported this morning on the ban being lifted. In the middle of the report they started showing pictures. One of them was John Kerry firing a shot gun at a range. Way to misrepresent!!!!! I emailed them about misinforming the public. This really gets my panties in a bunch.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Assault weapons ban expired 

The 10-year-old federal assault weapons ban expired recently and although there has been both hand-wringing and hallelujahs about it, I maintain it is, as is most firearms legislation, much ado about nothing. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1096409401228220.xml


----------



## bigbadjeep (Jul 30, 2004)

Criminals will still be able to locate and purchase assault weapons if they desire.The issue should be teaching firearm safety,values and ethics. If crimanals will have the weapons at their disposal.Then why shouldn't the ave. Law abideing citizen? As a recreational shooter why should i not be allowed to fire these firearms for fun at a range.We do need laws and regulations so what if they were handled like pistols. You have to register get a purchase permit and so on. Restrict the age to 21 and up. We could even have to go through a ccw style program in order to teach safety and ethics. Just something to think about vs them being banned.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Assault weapons have been banned since 1963 without a federal permit. Some pin head politictian calling a semiauto an assault weapon doesn't make it one. I highly disagree with the registration and training requirements. That's the first step of banning. Refer to Canada, Austrailia, England and Germany if you doubt this. Next will come the true fact that a semiauto SKS is no different than a Remington 7400, and the 7400 should require a special permit and training also. We just got over a battle like that. Do you really want to go back to that?


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

The next time they ban asault rifles, my Remington 700 with tactical stock and 6x34 scoped rifle, will be the next one to be incuded.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Does anyone know what became of this? Did it die, or is it still in the house?


----------

